# I DID what I shouldn't HAVE done!



## Tibo1988

Hello everyone. I am not new to lifting but am new to gear. I jumped into with some research but not as much as I should have done, I ADMIT THAT. I am doing 200 mg of test  cypionate once a week. My source told me I really didn't need a gyno control during the cycle because it is my first time and a low dose but he had it on hand if I needed it. Its working though, and I am enjoying the effects with nothing negative as of yet, I am on week 3. The kicker is I bought it a little while ago and he now moved. We did not set up a pct and just wanted your opinions. I have searched and am finding good things on here. It's early on my cycle so im hoping I can correct this and learn from it. I just need a definitive answer of what to take and where to order it from. I don't really get side affects with anything, I know I could though! I now have no source and no plan. MADE THE NORMAL MISTAKE OF JUMPING IN, I never do this, DOH!


----------



## AlphaD

Good rule of thumb.....Always build your cycle backwards. If you are not on trt, you never know when you may have to get of cycle for various reasons.  And 200 a week is basically a trt dose......not a blast dose.....


----------



## bronco

Only 200mg test per week? not much of a cycle. As far as pct goes clomid a nolva is what most use, we have some advertisers here that sell them, check em out


----------



## Rumpy

Oh boy.  This is not good.  It's not that bad, but it's not good.

Before I get to the PCT part, I want to start with the cycle.  200mg/week is a terrible idea IMO.  You get completely shut down, you need full PCT, you basically get all the negatives of running a big cycle, with none of the benefit.  200 is a good TRT dosage, so all you've really done is shut down your natural production and replaced it with a very slightly higher level.  Like I said, all the negatives without the benefit.  So, the first thing I would do is increase your dosage to 500-600 week so you at least see some real gains from it.  How much do you have, how long are you planning to run 200/week?

OK, on to your question.  I would just keep pct simple, 50mg of Clomid and 20mg of Nolva ED for 30 days.  I would normally say wait 15-18 days after your last pin, but if you're only running 200, that wait time will be less.  Try this for some guidance on when to start http://pct.befit4free.net/

You can get Nolva and Clomid from an RC company.  I've had good luck with GWP, but there's plenty out there to choose from.  Just use Google.  Here's links for GWP:
http://www.greatwhitepeptide.com/research-liquids-8/clomiphene-25mg-x-60ml-bottle-w-dropper.html
http://www.greatwhitepeptide.com/re...fen-citrate-20mg-x-60ml-bottle-w-dropper.html

Good luck


----------



## Tibo1988

I know its a low dose, I just wanted to try it so he suggested this. I'm just doing the 200 a week until the vials gone. I mean if someone wants to jump in and tell me a plan to switch it up I would be appreciative.


----------



## TheLupinator

How much test did you get? and 3 weeks into 200mg / week... wouldn't expect too many sides or results for that matter at that dose


----------



## Tibo1988

I really just need to have it all laid out, What to do and what to take so I don't **** this up. I already admitted fault lol. I'm gonna try to resurrect this and fix it for the next cycle!


----------



## Tibo1988

Just one vial


----------



## Rumpy

For my first cycle, I made a calendar and mapped out every pin and every pill.  I knew everything I was going to take and when, and I knew how much I needed.  Never start a cycle until you have EVERYTHING!  Not just test, but PCT, HGC, all you pins and slin pins, vials, BAC water, alcohol wipes, sharps container, fuking everything.  There's a lot more little stuff than most people think when they start.


----------



## Tibo1988

Rumpy said:


> For my first cycle, I made a calendar and mapped out every pin and every pill.  I knew everything I was going to take and when, and I knew how much I needed.  Never start a cycle until you have EVERYTHING!  Not just test, but PCT, HGC, all you pins and slin pins, vials, BAC water, alcohol wipes, sharps container, fuking everything.  There's a lot more little stuff than most people think when they start.



I realize that now, he was basically coaching me through it. I had our mini plan mapped out, all the supplies, and my dates. I was relying on him to tell me what to do so I could learn but he was called up. I'm wondering if I should just stop now


----------



## TheLupinator

Tibo1988 said:


> I really just need to have it all laid out, What to do and what to take so I don't **** this up. I already admitted fault lol. I'm gonna try to resurrect this and fix it for the next cycle!




Ok.... You're not really answering our questions, but it seems like you have 1 (10ml) vial? that's not enough for any kind of beneficial cycle. Not to mention you don't seem to be well reversed on cycling basics, ancillaries e.g. SERMs, AIs, HCG, etc 


Do yourself a favor and stop the cycle. you have 2-3 weeks to source some Nolva and Clomid, research how they work, and how to run an effective PCT


----------



## Tibo1988

TheLupinator said:


> Ok.... You're not really answering our questions, but it seems like you have 1 (10ml) vial? that's not enough for any kind of beneficial cycle. Not to mention you don't seem to be well reversed on cycling basics, ancillaries e.g. SERMs, AIs, HCG, etc
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stop the cycle. you have 2-3 weeks to source some Nolva and Clomid, research how they work, and how to run an effective PCT




Sorry I'm at work balancing this too. yes 1 10 ml vial he wanted me to do 10 weeks. You are correct I don't really know much, just what I have read. I kinda got ****** when he moved and don't know any other sources in the area. I NEED GUIDANCE  I'm reading up more on pct now. I feel like a ...............................


----------



## TheLupinator

No worries, at least you realized your mistake and are asking for help. Like I said, read up on PCT (http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know) if anything doesn't make sense, start another thread or just ask your question here. 


You haven't done any irreparable damage in 3 weeks


----------



## Tibo1988

anyone have a link to the beginner guide just for test? I'm trying to find it and cant. I know there is one on here. I'm getting really frustrated now. Im trying to figure out my next move.


----------



## Tibo1988

TheLupinator said:


> No worries, at least you realized your mistake and are asking for help. Like I said, read up on PCT (http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know) if anything doesn't make sense, start another thread or just ask your question here.
> 
> 
> You haven't done any irreparable damage in 3 weeks



I still have to do a pct even if I come off now correct?


----------



## TheLupinator

I would run a little clomid and nolva... 50mg clomid 20mg nolva daily for 3weeks, but that's me.

Going in for blood tests would tell you for sure. I'd bet you are suppressed i.e. your bodys natural testosterone production is diminished due to an exogenous supply (the testosterone you have been shooting)


----------



## JAXNY

Tibo1988 said:


> I still have to do a pct even if I come off now correct?



Do like the lupinater said and stop your cycle right now. Don't take another shot. Save the 7cc you have left for when you're prepared correctly. No, if you stop now you don't need pct.  You haven't suppressed you're system enough for it to not go back to normal on its own


----------



## Tibo1988

JAXNY said:


> Do like the lupinater said and stop your cycle right now. Don't take another shot. Save the 7cc you have left for when you're prepared correctly. No, if you stop now you don't need pct.  You haven't suppressed you're system enough for it to not go back to normal on its own



Got it thanks guys, I wouldn't have started if I knew I wouldn't have support. Unfortunately for me I have none now. I guess I am going to have to find a test only cycle to run. I'll make sure to do my research. I wish I could just pick up now and restart from where I am. Would you recommend the cycle in that link without the dbol? I mean I can order the pct and support right now and up the dose.


----------



## JAXNY

Tibo1988 said:


> Got it thanks guys, I wouldn't have started if I knew I wouldn't have support. Unfortunately for me I have none now. I guess I am going to have to find a test only cycle to run. I'll make sure to do my research. I wish I could just pick up now and restart from where I am. Would you recommend the cycle in that link without the dbol? I mean I can order the pct and support right now and up the dose.


The average cycle is 12-16 weeks. It appears that you only have one 10cc bottle which only gives you 10 weeks. So you are already short, so upping the dosage makes it even. Shorter,right? . Besides when to do
You're cycle it's better to shoot every 5 days rather than 7.


----------



## Tibo1988

JAXNY said:


> The average cycle is 12-16 weeks. It appears that you only have one 10cc bottle which only gives you 10 weeks. So you are already short, so upping the dosage makes it even. Shorter,right? . Besides when to do
> You're cycle it's better to shoot every 5 days rather than 7.



I guess I'm stopping then. I need to find someone new local before I start. Wish I could just walk into a shop each week lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## ken Sass

i get good results on 300 mg test cyp a week. 1st time cycle stay low dose


----------



## Tibo1988

ken Sass said:


> i get good results on 300 mg test cyp a week. 1st time cycle stay low dose



god damn you, now your making me think!


----------



## JAXNY

My first cycle was only 200mg a week and I made great gains. You're fine at 200mg. Do that amount  on your first cycle and start gaging it from there.


----------



## Tibo1988

JAXNY said:


> My first cycle was only 200mg a week and I made great gains. You're fine at 200mg. Do that amount  on your first cycle and start gaging it from there.





I have been reading non stop for hours. In the first time user thread that was posted in here it said I do not need hcg? Am I correct with that or is that just week 11-13?
_
In weeks 11-13 there will be no injections of any hormones. Blood plasma levels will peak somewhere in the middle of that time frame and then decline to the end. Herein lies the possibility of backloading a cycle with Testosterone propionate. However, I don't think it's necessary or appropriate for a new user to worry about doing this the first time around. Here is the HCG schedule for weeks 11-13:

Week 11: 250 IUs twice that week
Week 12: 250 IUs EOD
Week 13: 500 IUs EOD_


----------



## Tibo1988

after 18 days of my last pin start 50mg of Clomid and 20mg of Nolva ED for 30 days. keep in mind this is me running out the 10 week cycle at 200mg! Anything I'm missing please help. I already made my mind up after this cycle I'm gonna follow that thread posted with a little tweeks and much more research! sorry for wasting all your time, I understand many people ask these questions over and over. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## TheLupinator

JAXNY said:


> Do like the lupinater said and stop your cycle right now. Don't take another shot. Save the 7cc you have left for when you're prepared correctly. No, if you stop now you don't need pct.  You haven't suppressed you're system enough for it to not go back to normal on its own



You don't know that without blood tests. They've shown a single shot of 100mg nandrolone will suppress natural test by ~85%... obviously this is testosterone @ 200mg per shot and for 3 shots, so again it's hard to guess how long it will take for your test to fully restore on its own. I would play it safe - easy for me to say, I have a shit ton of clomid and nolva on hand..




ken Sass said:


> i get good results on 300 mg test cyp a week. 1st time cycle stay low dose



300mg test cyp for how long? He has 2000mg total, if he did 300mg per week it would last 6.5 weeks. What did you gain in 6.5 weeks on 300mg of test? Not to mention they directly compared administration of 300mg vs 600mg and the only significant difference was results with little to no increase in side effects. 




JAXNY said:


> My first cycle was only 200mg a week and I made great gains. You're fine at 200mg. Do that amount  on your first cycle and start gaging it from there.



You told him to stop now you're saying 200mg is fine for his first cycle.... and wtf Jax, you make great gains natty compared to most of us on gear.. for most people to see "great gains" on 200mg of test they need to be on for a year or longer - TRT



I'm all in favor for starting low on test e.g. 250mg per week, just to see how your body reacts - mainly rate of aromatization - dial in your AI dose on a light cycle and use that as a measuring stick for heavier cycles - no need to try to dial in your AI dose while running a real test / dbol cycle. BUT once you get your estro in check, there is no real reason to stay at 200-300mg of test - 600mg is the more effective, more efficient when weighing results vs side effects


----------



## JAXNY

It's a lot of Controversy lupinater. Most people belive they can only make good gains on high doses of test. Because that's what they have read but have not tried. First time users can make good gains of of 200mg a week. That was my first cycle and I'm pretty sure seeker said his first cycle was the same as well. Although back in those days we had real gear not UG. So unless any one that's experienced that didn't try a low dose first cycle really can't say 200mg a week is not enough. 
I also wrote a second post on this thread about pct but it did the post and I didn't have time to rewrite it.  I said if he had or can get his pct gear it won't hurt any to use it but if not I'm pretty confident his system will bounce back.  He's young it will recover. 
Besides from hat he is stating gear and pct is unavailable to him. 
I personally would not waste my first time on a 10 week cycle. I'd quit it until I had a better supply and pct for the end.


----------



## Tibo1988

JAXNY said:


> It's a lot of Controversy lupinater. Most people belive they can only make good gains on high doses of test. Because that's what they have read but have not tried. First time users can make good gains of of 200mg a week. That was my first cycle and I'm pretty sure seeker said his first cycle was the same as well. Although back in those days we had real gear not UG. So unless any one that's experienced that didn't try a low dose first cycle really can't say 200mg a week is not enough.
> I also wrote a second post on this thread about pct but it did the post and I didn't have time to rewrite it.  I said if he had or can get his pct gear it won't hurt any to use it but if not I'm pretty confident his system will bounce back.  He's young it will recover.
> Besides from hat he is stating gear and pct is unavailable to him.
> I personally would not waste my first time on a 10 week cycle. I'd quit it until I had a better supply and pct for the end.



Here is the deal I have another source now that's recommended but for test only. So I can get more test and bump up the dosage for the remainder of my cycle. I can order pct right now off the site and I have all my pricks and swabs. I guess I could even order gyno control while I am at it. Anyone wanna make me a quick plan? Tomorrow was my normal weekly day I took it!


----------



## Tibo1988

Again thanks guys hope I'm not wasting to much of your time!


----------



## TheLupinator

Tibo1988 said:


> I guess I could even order gyno control while I am at it.



What do you mean "you guess"? You need to have all ancillaries on hand before you start a cycle so this shit doesn't happen. You need to get Clomid, Nolva, and an AI (there are 3 main AIs - research them, find out what they do, and always have more than 1 on hand in case one turns out to be bunk)




Tibo1988 said:


> Anyone wanna make me a quick plan?



This is why you should stop. You need to do some more research. There is a shit ton of info on this site already posted. I even gave you a link to a thread. Also you have given zero stats - height, weight, age, % bodyfat, years of lifting experience...


----------



## Gt500face

I agree with the Lupinator


----------



## AlphaD

Listen man, you need to put in the research, studying and planning.  Then lay it out for the brothers, if we see something that shouldnt be done we'll tell ya.  But doing it for you and hand feeding you is ridiculous.  Your big enough boy to dive in to this, then you big enough to study what your doing.


----------



## ken Sass

TheLupinator said:


> You don't know that without blood tests. They've shown a single shot of 100mg nandrolone will suppress natural test by ~85%... obviously this is testosterone @ 200mg per shot and for 3 shots, so again it's hard to guess how long it will take for your test to fully restore on its own. I would play it safe - easy for me to say, I have a shit ton of clomid and nolva on hand..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300mg test cyp for how long? He has 2000mg total, if he did 300mg per week it would last 6.5 weeks. What did you gain in 6.5 weeks on 300mg of test? Not to mention they directly compared administration of 300mg vs 600mg and the only significant difference was results with little to no increase in side effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You told him to stop now you're saying 200mg is fine for his first cycle.... and wtf Jax, you make great gains natty compared to most of us on gear.. for most people to see "great gains" on 200mg of test they need to be on for a year or longer - TRT
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in favor for starting low on test e.g. 250mg per week, just to see how your body reacts - mainly rate of aromatization - dial in your AI dose on a light cycle and use that as a measuring stick for heavier cycles - no need to try to dial in your AI dose while running a real test / dbol cycle. BUT once you get your estro in check, there is no real reason to stay at 200-300mg of test - 600mg is the more effective, more efficient when weighing results vs side effects


i have been running 300 mg a week split into 2 pins since mid april. and have had good results (like i said) i don't believe it is necessary to run anything over 400 a week (pfm turned me on to this, he ran his test from 400 to 1 gram and said the only thing he noticed was increased sides) of course i am older and more cautious than you youngins  of course everybody is different .imo


----------



## Tibo1988

I'm running out the cycle at 200 and doing the pct, just ordered everything I should need!


----------



## TheLupinator

ken Sass said:


> i have been running 300 mg a week split into 2 pins since mid april. and have had good results (like i said) i don't believe it is necessary to run anything over 400 a week (pfm turned me on to this, he ran his test from 400 to 1 gram and said the only thing he noticed was increased sides) of course i am older and more cautious than you youngins  of course everybody is different .imo


Exactly, since mid April. That's 14-15 weeks, not 6.5


----------



## TheLupinator

AlphaD said:


> 200 a week is basically a trt dose.....not a blast dose...





bronco said:


> Only 200mg test per week? not much of a cycle.





Rumpy said:


> Oh boy. This is not good.  It's not that bad, but it's not good.... 200mg/week is a terrible idea IMO.  You get completely shut down, you need full PCT, you basically get all the negatives of running a big cycle, with none of the benefit. 200 is a good TRT dosage, so all you've really done is shut down your natural production and replaced it with a very slightly higher level. Like I said, all the negatives without the benefit....





TheLupinator said:


> ...3 weeks into 200mg / week... wouldn't expect too many sides or results for that matter at that dose





TheLupinator said:


> Do yourself a favor and stop the cycle.





JAXNY said:


> Do like the lupinater said and stop your cycle right now. Don't take another shot....






Tibo1988 said:


> I'm running out the cycle at 200 and doing the pct, just ordered everything I should need!




Lol don't say we didn't warn you


----------



## JAXNY

Why do people ask if in the end they are not going to heed the advice from experienced people?


----------



## Tibo1988

Ok, I have done a ton of research and have my nolva and clomid. The one thing I can't source is the hcg. Anyone know where I can purchase this online? I am still running out the 200 and actually getting great results! I'm getting a mild pain in my left testicle and if I'm right this is from no hcg which I start this week! My next cycle is already in the works with much pre planning. Thank you for all of your help. I'm a bone head what can I say?


----------



## Tibo1988

Got some nvm! Again thanks for the help! I'll post my new plan with updated research! After I recover!


----------



## speech

your friend is an idiot and you should unfriend him immediate, get yourself a couple more vials and jump it up to 500mg a week bro..


----------



## Dex

If you are eating right and doing heavy lifting, you will grow on 200mg/wk. However, like others have said, that would still put you in normal range. So it is a waste of money unless your natural test is low or you need the psychological benefit of pinning test.


----------



## Magical

Dex said:


> If you are eating right and doing heavy lifting, you will grow on 200mg/wk. However, like others have said, that would still put you in normal range. So it is a waste of money unless your natural test is low or you need the psychological benefit of pinning test.



Id imagine he is off cycle and made it through pct by now


----------

